

Show HN: PaperQuik, a different note paper generation site. - JohnMunsch
http://www.PaperQuik.com

======
JohnMunsch
This is my version of a paper generation site. Unlike most you see out there,
it doesn't have a bunch of PDF files it downloads, nor does it use a PDF
generator on a server. It creates the paper in the browser on the fly using a
HTML5 canvas and prints that out.

It works best on Chrome at the moment because it allows a true page image to
go out on both Mac and Windows without any extra margins. Down the road I'm
going to add more stuff to it like double sided pages, Cornell note-taking
paper, the ability to customize lots of characteristics (like color of the
lines and dots drawn), etc.

